# 10 Mẹo Giúp Mẹ Bầu Ngủ Ngon Giấc



## thuthuytatana (11/5/19)

*Mẹ ngủ ngon giấc, khỏe mạnh sẽ đảm bảo cho sự phát triển an toàn của bé trong suốt thời gian thai kỳ.*

Giấc ngủ ngon là điều khó khăn với các bà mẹ mang thai do sự thay đổi nội tiết tố, mắc tiểu ban đêm hoặc sự chèn ép của thai nhi gây khó chịu... Để giải quyết tình trạng này, bà bầu có thể tham khảo ngay bài viết 10 Mẹo Giúp Mẹ Bầu Ngủ Ngon Giấ*c* sau đây của TATANA nhé!!!

*1. Ngủ với tư thế thích hợp*
Ngủ nghiêng bên trái trong lúc mang bầu có thể giúp tăng cường lưu lượng máu cung cấp cho thai nhi, tuy nhiên, một số bà bầu lại cảm thấy thoải mái hơn khi nằm ngửa.

Bạn có thể nằm theo bất cứ tư thế nào mà mình cảm thấy thoải mái, dù cho đó là nghiêng trái, nghiêng phải hay nằm ngửa. Để tăng sự thoải mái, hãy thử co 1 hoặc cả 2 đầu gối. Nếu như đột ngột cảm thấy đau đầu, chóng mặt, buồn nôn, khó chịu... đó là dấu hiệu bạn cần thay đổi tư thế nằm. Hãy nằm nghiêng sang bên trái trước. Nghiêng sang bên trái sẽ nhanh chóng cải thiện được tình trạng này.






_Nằm nghiên là tư thế mà các mẹ bầu được khuyên nên nằm_​
*2. Sử dụng gối để hỗ trợ*
Bạn có thể sử dụng gối để cảm thấy thoải mái hơn theo nhiều cách. Một chiếc gối dày, đủ lớn sẽ hỗ trợ trọng lượng cơ thể bạn. Có thể đặt một chiếc gối ở giữa 2 đầu gối hoặc kê dưới bụng, bà bầu sẽ cảm thấy thoải mái hơn.






_Những chiếc gối được thiết kế dành riêng cho mẹ bầu_​
Một số người muốn kê gối sau lưng, điều này cũng giúp ích cho giấc ngủ. Có một vài loại gối dành riêng cho bà bầu. Những chiếc gối này được thiết kế đặc biệt để bà bầu có tư thế ngủ dễ chịu hơn.

*3. Nâng cao đầu*
Ợ nóng là vấn đề của nhiều bà bầu. Có thể giảm bớt triệu chứng này đơn giản bằng cách kê nhiều gối hoặc dùng loại gối cao để nâng cao đầu trong lúc ngủ.






_Kê gối cao sẽ giúp mẹ khắc phục được vấn đề ợ nóng trong thời gian thai kỳ_​
*4. Tạo lịch trình đi ngủ ổn định:*
Một lịch trình ổn định giúp cho mọi người ngủ tốt hơn, đặc biệt là các bà bầu.
Bạn sẽ dễ dàng buồn ngủ và thức dậy nếu như có một lịch trình ngủ ổn định. Đó là: đi ngủ và thức dậy vào một giờ cố định mỗi ngày, kể cả cuối tuần.

*5. Tránh ăn no, uống nhiều nước trước khi đi ngủ*
Quá trình tiêu hóa của bà bầu thường xảy ra hiện tượng ợ nóng. Vấn đề này thực sự ảnh hưởng đến giấc ngủ nếu như bạn ăn no trước khi đi ngủ. Bà bầu không nên ăn no vào 2 – 3 giờ trước khi đi ngủ. Ăn một bữa sáng và bữa trưa đủ no sẽ giúp bạn ăn ít hơn vào buổi tối, do đó cảm thấy dễ ngủ hơn.

Khi mang bầu, phụ nữ thường xuyên có cảm giác buồn đi tiểu, nguyên nhân là do thai nhi chèn ép lên bàng quang. Vì vậy, các mẹ nên cắt giảm lượng chất lỏng nạp vào cơ thể vào buổi tối, gần lúc đi ngủ. Duuy trì uống đủ nước trong cả ngày là cần thiết, nhưng vào buổi tối thì cần cân nhắc. Các đồ uống chứa caffein như chè và cà phê có thể khiến bạn khó ngủ vào ban đêm, vì thế nên hạn chế dùng các đồ uống này sau 2 giờ chiều.

*6. Chế độ dinh dưỡng phù hợp*
Vì buồn nôn và ợ nóng là một thủ phạm chính gây mất ngủ khi mang thai, nên bà bầu cần điều chỉnh chế độ ăn uống phù hợp.
Nếu bạn ăn thực phẩm lành mạnh có chứa vitamin và chất dinh dưỡng, điều này có thể làm giảm các triệu chứng buồn nôn. Nên bổ sung các chất đạm, tinh bột chưa qua chế biến như bánh mì nguyên hạt, gạo, và mì ống. Tránh các loại thực phẩm có tính chua và cay, vì chúng có thể làm cho chứng ợ nóng trầm trọng hơn.

*7. Duy trì các bài tập giúp thư giãn*
Các bài tập Yoga, bài tập thở giúp cơ thể thư giãn đồng thời giảm các vấn đề gây khó chịu của bà bầu như đau mỏi lưng.
Bà mẹ mang thai nên tập thể dục vào buổi sáng hoặc buổi chiều sớm, bởi vì tập thể dục vào chiều muộn, tối sẽ quá gần với giờ đi ngủ.






_Một số bài tập nhẹ sẽ giúp mẹ cảm thấy thoải mái và dễ ngủ hơn_​
Cơ thể bạn sẽ khó để ngủ ngon sau khi có những kích thích về thể chất. Riêng tập Yoga thì bạn vẫn có thể tập vào buổi tối, vì bài tập này không gây kích thích với cơ thể. Việc tập luyện cần phải đảm bảo an toàn, vì thế bà bầu nên hỏi ý kiến bác sĩ trước khi thực hiện bất kỳ kế hoạch tập luyện nào.

*8. Môi trường tốt cho giấc ngủ*
Môi trường xung quanh tác động rất nhiều đến giấc ngủ của bạn. Nếu như bạn cảm thấy rất khó ngủ, hãy xem xét phòng ngủ, giường nệm và thay đổi những gì cần thiết.

Phòng ngủ cần không ồn ào, thoáng mát và yên bình. Nếu bạn sống gần một nhà hàng xóm ồn ào, hãy sử dụng tiếng quạt trần hay một loại máy phát tiếng ồn trắng (white noise machine) để loại bỏ những âm thanh không mong muốn.

Hãy thử giảm ánh đèn trong phòng ngủ trước khi lên giường, điều này báo hiệu cho đồng hồ sinh học của bạn đã đến giờ đi ngủ. Các nguồn ánh sáng xanh gây hại cho giấc ngủ như ánh sáng từ TV, máy tính, màn hình máy tính bảng, điện thoại di động... cần được loại bỏ khỏi phòng ngủ.

*9. Ăn vặt với các thức ăn lành mạnh*
Các loại bánh quy thô, ít đường rất hữu ích trong việc giảm triệu chứng buồn nôn – nguyên nhân gây mất ngủ của bà bầu. Việc tăng cân trong quá trình mang thai là bình thường, tuy nhiên, bạn cũng chỉ nên tăng đến một mức cân nặng nào đó. Hãy xem xét kỹ các thành phần có trong đồ ăn vặt để đảm bảo không nạp quá nhiều calo, dẫn đến nguy cơ tăng cân quá mức trong thai kỳ.

*10. Ngủ trưa vừa đủ*
Việc thiếu ngủ gây hại nghiêm trọng đến sức khỏe của bà bầu, vì vậy hãy đảm bảo thời gian ngủ đủ trong cả ngày.
Nếu một số đêm bạn cảm thấy thật khó ngủ và mệt mỏi vào ngày hôm sau, hãy dành thời gian để chợp mắt vào buổi trưa.

*TATANA*​


----------

